# Windows 10 Startup Freeze



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

OS: Windows 10 Pro (Latest Updates)

Recently I've been experiencing startup freezes prior to the Windows 10 login screen. The OS freezes for 3-4 minutes before I can access the login menu. I try left clicking, clicking on the wireless icon (at the bottom right of the screen), and nothing happens. There is no activity from the Hard drive LED indicator from my desktop case, either. I also want to note that this issue began around the same time I was infected with a spyware. I've have since removed the spyware. My computer is now disinfected.

Below is an attached image of the screen where it freezes for several minutes before I can proceed to the login screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

when you do get to the login screen and into windows
open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
sfc /scannow
press enter and report result please

What AV and firewall are in use please

What scans did you run please


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, I am using Avira Antivirus Free (System Scanner - Scan local drives) and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Home Premium (Threat Scan). Both resulted in virus/malware detection, quarantined or disinfected, PC restarted, but the problem still persists.

I couldn't attach the log file to this post, so I had to upload to an external source.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7NMg1GFprh-d3pzQ2tNSEJ3ZzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and what was the result please


> when you do get to the login screen and into windows
> open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
> sfc /scannow
> press enter and report result please


I did not need the log at this time - as on windows 10 a failure of the system file check reporting some files could not be repaired is probably easily remied by using another cmd rather than trying to wade through the log
However looking at the log am I right when I say the final result was

all files now in order etc.


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> and what was the result please
> 
> I did not need the log at this time - as on windows 10 a failure of the system file check reporting some files could not be repaired is probably easily remied by using another cmd rather than trying to wade through the log
> However looking at the log am I right when I say the final result was
> ...


After running that command, the result was that there were corrupted files and directed me to refer to the log for details.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and type or copy and paste

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

When you reply with result of that please type your reply in the box that appears, do not please click reply on my post, as that quotes all back to me as you can see


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

Screenshot is attached.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been reading through the system file check log
The system is in not too good a state
What is the make and full model of the computer
Was it 10 upgraded from 8.1 or 7 or was 1o the original OS

Have you been running a registry cleaner, system booster program
Some of the errors on the log may tend to suggest you have

If you have the malwarebytes log - from the GUI of MBAM select the log
export to clipboard and paste to reply


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

It was upgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10. This is a custom built PC running AMD Athlon II X4 630, 12GB DDR3 RAM, ATI RADEON HD7790.

I am running Auslogics BoostSpeed 8.

This is the most recent log from MBAM.

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Protection, 2016-04-19 6:43 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Malware Protection, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 6:43 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Malware Protection, Started, 
Update, 2016-04-19 6:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Malware Database, 2016.4.19.2, 2016.4.19.4, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 6:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 6:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 7:01 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Malware Database, 2016.4.19.4, 2016.4.19.5, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 7:01 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 7:01 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 9:03 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Domain Database, 2016.4.19.1, 2016.4.19.3, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 9:03 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 9:03 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 10:52 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Domain Database, 2016.4.19.3, 2016.4.19.5, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 10:52 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 10:52 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 11:00 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Malware Database, 2016.4.19.5, 2016.4.19.6, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 11:00 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 11:00 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 11:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Remediation Database, 2016.4.12.1, 2016.4.19.1, 
Update, 2016-04-19 11:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Domain Database, 2016.4.19.5, 2016.4.19.6, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 11:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 11:58 AM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success, 
Update, 2016-04-19 1:11 PM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Scheduler, Malware Database, 2016.4.19.6, 2016.4.19.7, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 1:11 PM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Starting, 
Protection, 2016-04-19 1:11 PM, SYSTEM, WILL-DESKTOP, Protection, Refresh, Success,

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Auslogics BoostSpeed 8.
The kiss of death
Not particularly Auslogics but ANY such software on windows 10

I need the scan log from MBAM
To access logs from Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 2.0 and higher:

Open Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
Click *History *> *Application Logs*
Click the log you would like to open

*Protection Logs* record information from Malwarebytes real-time protection module, including scheduled scans, database, and blocked threats
*Scan Logs *record detections from manual scans, including threats detected and the actions taken against them

To save a *Protection Log*:


Open the log file you would like to save
Click *Export*
Choose to export to either a .txt or .xml file
Choose a folder to save the log file in, then click *Save*
To save a *Scan Log:*


Open the log file you would like to save
Click *Export*
Choose to export to either a .txt or .xml file
Choose a folder to save the log file in, then click *Save*


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

I just installed BootSpeed 8 yesterday. I was having this startup issue long before this application was installed, for the sake of troubleshooting, I'll uninstall it.

Here are the logs from MBAM.

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2016-04-17
Scan Time: 2:14 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.04.17.06
Rootkit Database: v2016.04.17.01
License: Premium
Malware Protection: Enabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Will

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 415118
Time Elapsed: 8 min, 37 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2016-04-14
Scan Time: 1:34 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.04.14.07
Rootkit Database: v2016.04.09.01
License: Premium
Malware Protection: Enabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Will

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 413683
Time Elapsed: 7 min, 52 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 1
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs, Quarantined, [6857713d33660f2719cdc89da75e7789],

Files: 4
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\inst.lat, Quarantined, [318e7d31cbceef4730341c8a6f9513ed], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\ff.HP, Quarantined, [6857713d33660f2719cdc89da75e7789], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\ff.NT, Quarantined, [6857713d33660f2719cdc89da75e7789], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\snp.sc, Quarantined, [6857713d33660f2719cdc89da75e7789],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2016-04-10
Scan Time: 2:06 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.04.10.04
Rootkit Database: v2016.04.09.01
License: Premium
Malware Protection: Enabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Will

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 414441
Time Elapsed: 9 min, 0 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 4
CrackTool.KMSPico, C:\Program Files\KMSpico\KMSELDI.exe, No Action By User, [260634790792cc6abf568e7f51b1cf31], 
PUP.Optional.ConvertAd, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\nst3491.tmp, Quarantined, [8ca0723b4752a78fb4d8ee37956df60a], 
PUP.Optional.SafeFinder, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\HTTP_SEARCH.SAFEFINDER.COM_0.LOCALSTORAGE, Quarantined, [87a5bdf0108966d0ebd05fd5d231649c], 
PUP.Optional.SafeFinder, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\HTTP_SEARCH.SAFEFINDER.COM_0.LOCALSTORAGE-JOURNAL, Quarantined, [ad7f47668c0d8caa3a81250f877c18e8],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2016-04-05
Scan Time: 11:53 AM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.04.05.05
Rootkit Database: v2016.04.03.01
License: Premium
Malware Protection: Enabled
Malicious Website Protection: Enabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Will

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 401162
Time Elapsed: 8 min, 58 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 11
Adware.Bundler, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\_ir_sf_temp_1\waits.exe, 4360, Delete-on-Reboot, [1029793242571f178698b20d3fc25ea2]
Adware.Agent.CLK, C:\ProgramData\WindowsMsg\osmsg.exe, 8960, Delete-on-Reboot, [e5545b508c0d62d4a73220ebc9390cf4]
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring\DCA-MONITORING.EXE, 8784, Delete-on-Reboot, [9b9e8427b9e03600682d77d67293e020]
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\FLASHBEAT.EXE, 7972, Delete-on-Reboot, [5cdd4566f1a86bcbee006b52e918c040]
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\FLASHBEAT.EXE, 1612, Delete-on-Reboot, [5cdd4566f1a86bcbee006b52e918c040]
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\Program Files\nplus\nplus.exe, 8508, Delete-on-Reboot, [a495f7b42c6d37ffd32bc92eda27e31d]
Adware.CloudGuard, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\DNSWILLISTON.EXE, 6244, Delete-on-Reboot, [bc7d6e3d3d5cb482569016d7f60bc43c]
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi\TIANTIANWIFI.EXE, 8996, Delete-on-Reboot, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\CloudPrinter\CLOUDPRINTER.EXE, 3232, Delete-on-Reboot, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d]
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\DNSWILLISTON.EXE, 6244, Delete-on-Reboot, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Zonekix.exe, 8204, Delete-on-Reboot, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86]

Modules: 1
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS32.dll, Delete-on-Reboot, [aa8f4863fc9d41f50ae46c5128d9d52b],

Registry Keys: 264
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\nplus, Quarantined, [a495f7b42c6d37ffd32bc92eda27e31d], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\consumerinput_update, Quarantined, [94a59516b0e9a690dfadb89033ce0af6], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\consumerinput_updatem, Quarantined, [94a59516b0e9a690dfadb89033ce0af6], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\IMAGE FILE EXECUTION OPTIONS\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATE.EXE, Quarantined, [94a59516b0e9a690dfadb89033ce0af6], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\IMAGE FILE EXECUTION OPTIONS\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATE.EXE, Quarantined, [94a59516b0e9a690dfadb89033ce0af6], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{7BAB653D-88FB-4F60-AFC2-8E6FD59FAFF3}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{DD05B915-F77B-474A-9D42-9FEEAF5475C4}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{DD05B915-F77B-474A-9D42-9FEEAF5475C4}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INTERFACE\{DD05B915-F77B-474A-9D42-9FEEAF5475C4}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{7BAB653D-88FB-4F60-AFC2-8E6FD59FAFF3}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\TYPELIB\{7BAB653D-88FB-4F60-AFC2-8E6FD59FAFF3}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\dcabho.Dca.1, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\dcabho.Dca, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\dcabho.Dca, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\dcabho.Dca, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXPLORER\BROWSER HELPER OBJECTS\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXPLORER\BROWSER HELPER OBJECTS\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\dcabho.Dca.1, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\dcabho.Dca.1, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\SETTINGS\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\STATS\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\STATS\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{B49699FC-1665-4414-A1CB-C4A2A4A13EEC}\INPROCSERVER32, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{60260024-AA48-4A2F-84DA-2C2DCB24AAD0}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{15527BF5-9729-49DC-889C-9F956983154C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{C015D269-0F4E-4B52-A91F-721F6DAC9437}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{15527BF5-9729-49DC-889C-9F956983154C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{C015D269-0F4E-4B52-A91F-721F6DAC9437}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INTERFACE\{15527BF5-9729-49DC-889C-9F956983154C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INTERFACE\{C015D269-0F4E-4B52-A91F-721F6DAC9437}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\TYPELIB\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CptUrlPassthru.HttpMonitor.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{60260024-AA48-4A2F-84DA-2C2DCB24AAD0}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{82025773-B1B0-497b-B942-0171A2E42C3C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CptUrlPassthru.HttpHeaders.1, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{82025773-B1B0-497B-B942-0171A2E42C3C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{82025773-B1B0-497B-B942-0171A2E42C3C}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{60260024-AA48-4A2F-84DA-2C2DCB24AAD0}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{A57F7191-1E7F-4852-BAAF-F80A43E2687A}, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{D2A19E15-4D23-41F5-8035-E2D730DA691C}, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{D2A19E15-4D23-41F5-8035-E2D730DA691C}, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{D2A19E15-4D23-41F5-8035-E2D730DA691C}, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{D2A19E15-4D23-41F5-8035-E2D730DA691C}, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{D2A19E15-4D23-41F5-8035-E2D730DA691C}, Quarantined, [0b2e8d1eb4e5979f8c7b3a9a887adb25], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{D5FA0C65-08BE-4F86-B30F-2E285694863A}, Quarantined, [70c93f6c9009ef47a298b824df23e21e], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{D5FA0C65-08BE-4F86-B30F-2E285694863A}, Quarantined, [70c93f6c9009ef47a298b824df23e21e], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{D5FA0C65-08BE-4F86-B30F-2E285694863A}, Quarantined, [70c93f6c9009ef47a298b824df23e21e], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{DD7C44CC-0F60-4FD9-A38F-5CF30D698AC2}, Quarantined, [172213986237bf77b18331ab17eb5ba5], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{DD7C44CC-0F60-4FD9-A38F-5CF30D698AC2}, Quarantined, [172213986237bf77b18331ab17eb5ba5], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{DD7C44CC-0F60-4FD9-A38F-5CF30D698AC2}, Quarantined, [172213986237bf77b18331ab17eb5ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{E3EBCC2D-D239-4CA9-BF77-8DC68381D6CA}, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3COMClassService.1.0, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{E3EBCC2D-D239-4CA9-BF77-8DC68381D6CA}, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{E3EBCC2D-D239-4CA9-BF77-8DC68381D6CA}, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{E3EBCC2D-D239-4CA9-BF77-8DC68381D6CA}, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{E3EBCC2D-D239-4CA9-BF77-8DC68381D6CA}, Quarantined, [ad8c5c4ff3a643f3be4acf0528da748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{0C6D49F4-6E41-4632-BE86-F210D5D894BA}, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{0C6D49F4-6E41-4632-BE86-F210D5D894BA}, Quarantined, [6bce3477a3f622148d712ba89b677d83], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{0DC6DC6C-048E-4B03-8F2D-7D6B90571172}, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass.1, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass.1, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreMachineClass.1, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{0DC6DC6C-048E-4B03-8F2D-7D6B90571172}, Quarantined, [b881862591086bcb7295a636f21020e0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{0E02C3DE-FDA9-4381-99E6-7ED76A518504}, Quarantined, [af8a7c2f920785b11e9b4c98a55d7e82], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{D8F06F2A-FDCE-4F12-8D2A-7A97A752CF1A}, Quarantined, [af8a7c2f920785b11e9b4c98a55d7e82], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{D8F06F2A-FDCE-4F12-8D2A-7A97A752CF1A}, Quarantined, [af8a7c2f920785b11e9b4c98a55d7e82], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{0E02C3DE-FDA9-4381-99E6-7ED76A518504}, Quarantined, [af8a7c2f920785b11e9b4c98a55d7e82], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{1AB0B6A3-9BC5-419B-B86D-40FA2998A131}, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass.1, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass.1, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoreClass.1, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{1AB0B6A3-9BC5-419B-B86D-40FA2998A131}, Quarantined, [ad8cf8b3cdcc2b0bed12bc179f631fe1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{1E218D71-6C28-46EE-AC6A-20C95989D566}, Quarantined, [42f7f0bbcbcead89c345e0fcbe446997], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{1E218D71-6C28-46EE-AC6A-20C95989D566}, Quarantined, [42f7f0bbcbcead89c345e0fcbe446997], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{3A40DF53-EB22-49FE-9246-8084403424E7}, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CredentialDialogMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{3A40DF53-EB22-49FE-9246-8084403424E7}, Quarantined, [63d63675d0c9be7826dad400f1115ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{3DBBAB3C-4077-4EC4-BF2C-E89C7784846A}, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebSvc.1.0, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{3DBBAB3C-4077-4EC4-BF2C-E89C7784846A}, Quarantined, [3702aa016336b482af52b81c5ea46b95], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{5CF02202-6278-47EE-9947-C2D0A057EABD}, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher.1.0, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher.1.0, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.ProcessLauncher.1.0, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{5CF02202-6278-47EE-9947-C2D0A057EABD}, Quarantined, [b485b2f93168ba7cae54a2325fa3867a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{65BF611F-85CD-4E7F-966C-853573462C14}, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachineFallback.1.0, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{65BF611F-85CD-4E7F-966C-853573462C14}, Quarantined, [a3967d2e24751422897a6d6742c0ab55], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\DcaHost.DcaHost.1, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\DcaHost.DcaHost, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\DcaHost.DcaHost, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\DcaHost.DcaHost, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\DcaHost.DcaHost.1, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\DcaHost.DcaHost.1, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}, Quarantined, [1821b9f2f7a272c4db2e8d4ff70bc040], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{87A125E5-B663-496F-954E-488A82FAC012}, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync.1.0, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync.1.0, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.CoCreateAsync.1.0, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{87A125E5-B663-496F-954E-488A82FAC012}, Quarantined, [0d2c43680a8fbf777e8618bc8a7806fa], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{8AF9C44C-E497-4776-A7EF-F6455F982825}, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.OnDemandCOMClassMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{8AF9C44C-E497-4776-A7EF-F6455F982825}, Quarantined, [8baeb5f6cdcc21155ea721b39d65af51], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{D4F484EE-BF68-4B61-AB83-C1E0EF88D876}, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInputUpdate.Update3WebMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{D4F484EE-BF68-4B61-AB83-C1E0EF88D876}, Quarantined, [fa3f1596dfbaac8a19f1c11b5ba75ba5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{F90B8F59-792D-4F5A-97AD-06E83284F9AB}, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInput.OneClickProcessLauncherMachine.1.0, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{F90B8F59-792D-4F5A-97AD-06E83284F9AB}, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{F90B8F59-792D-4F5A-97AD-06E83284F9AB}, Quarantined, [55e4fab1138683b3fa0fbe16fe045da3], 
PUP.Optional.TaskRNDM, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\{3BDFD1D7-7A9B-4D29-80B3-D00E66E62885}, Quarantined, [79c0eebd4e4b6bcb330ffbe19e64ad53], 
PUP.Optional.TaskRNDM, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\{3BDFD1D7-7A9B-4D29-80B3-D00E66E62885}, Quarantined, [79c0eebd4e4b6bcb330ffbe19e64ad53], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\FlashBeat, Quarantined, [0a2f3675039696a0eee84562a8596c94], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\Consumer Input Installer, Quarantined, [46f3a902297095a1e1b4e86509fc5ca4], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\ttwifi, Quarantined, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\CloudPrinter, Quarantined, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d], 
PUP.Optional.CloudScout, HKLM\SOFTWARE\5da059a482fd494db3f252126fbc3d5b, Quarantined, [57e282293e5b52e4e325a3aa19eb956b], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\Flashbeat, Quarantined, [98a183284059f541f298a4da11f3c13f], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\ConsumerInputUpdate.exe, Quarantined, [cd6c4a61cdccd95d47fc97782bd9d52b], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\CptUrlPassthru.DLL, Quarantined, [45f4713ab8e1201687db450754b07d83], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\dca-bho.DLL, Quarantined, [c277585301985fd7a9ba202ccb39d42c], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\dca-host.exe, Quarantined, [74c558531782b77f1a4a7cd0a3616e92], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E, Quarantined, [43f6baf109903006ad8459249371f20e], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\ConsumerInputUpdate.exe, Quarantined, [b188901b3f5ab383d17287888f754ab6], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\CptUrlPassthru.DLL, Quarantined, [44f54764b3e65fd71f43e567f80c1be5], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\dca-bho.DLL, Quarantined, [6bce37741e7b47ef01621f2da75d55ab], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\dca-host.exe, Quarantined, [ed4caffc6d2c43f3352f014bed1702fe], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E, Quarantined, [60d9e9c2f5a43ff74de4215c51b359a7], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\SYSTEMCERTIFICATES\ROOT\CERTIFICATES\26D9E607FFF0C58C7844B47FF8B6E079E5A2220E, Quarantined, [84b53378237600363e309fea82824eb2], 
Adware.Agent.CLK, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{2997E8AA-3656-47EA-92FE-1B1B1BF9BD24}, Delete-on-Reboot, [aa8fb4f7d9c03afc75bcce57a65d58a8], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.EncJob, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{A87FF900-3842-4088-9226-DF2C1219E9FC}, Delete-on-Reboot, [7abfbbf0b6e363d39b3e3a58b54f7888], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.EncJob, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{B169105F-11CE-43E2-A2F6-8DD475E6B750}, Delete-on-Reboot, [84b5d7d413860e288334cfc347bd748c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\CIMT_daily_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001, Delete-on-Reboot, [4feaebc0b7e2ce685aed68a720e4f60a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\CIMT_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001, Delete-on-Reboot, [66d3b4f7f9a039fd98b066a9a1630bf5], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\ConsumerInputUpdateTaskMachineCore, Delete-on-Reboot, [72c75259415889adc683729d3ec63ec2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\ConsumerInputUpdateTaskMachineUA, Delete-on-Reboot, [6bcec2e9fc9de2543d0ca76812f2e61a], 
PUP.Optional.ClousdScout.BrwsrFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\DNS Monitoring, Delete-on-Reboot, [0c2d8e1d2970979ff36e63cc01023ec2], 
PUP.Optional.ClousdScout.BrwsrFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\DNSWILLISTON, Delete-on-Reboot, [1c1de7c4f4a5f046233e929d1ae96b95], 
Adware.Agent.CLK, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\osTip, Delete-on-Reboot, [83b62f7cf6a322144a56761ea55f44bc], 
PUP.Optional.RelevantKnowledge, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\APP PATHS\sonocontrol, Quarantined, [023743688d0cc670efb86f24778d758b], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{E1527582-8509-4011-B922-29E3FB548882}_is1, Quarantined, [9e9bcae15c3d88ae0ddccac9976d04fc], 
PUP.Optional.CloudScout, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\5da059a482fd494db3f252126fbc3d5b, Quarantined, [f5444962d5c49f9726e2ee5f24e024dc], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CompeteInc, Quarantined, [6dcc3279b9e073c37693d32d58aca45c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\ConsumerInput, Quarantined, [fb3e5e4de9b0de58c97bc04fcc3831cf], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\DNSUnlocker, Quarantined, [6ecbc0eb79203afcab412469897b60a0], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\Flashbeat, Quarantined, [e8517932b3e648ee6129dba355af1ce4], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\mtZonekix, Quarantined, [3ffab2f9acede94d771b5e3be61eb44c], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\{3BDFD1D7-7A9B-4D29-80B3-D00E66E62885}, Quarantined, [74c5c6e5891038fe4e2dba93659f9f61], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\ConsumerInputUpdate.exe, Quarantined, [e75268438811270f1e2510ff937114ec], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\CptUrlPassthru.DLL, Quarantined, [9b9e7e2dd7c2f93d540ea7a51ce842be], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\dca-bho.DLL, Quarantined, [5fda5f4cd1c877bffa6993b94cb8669a], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\dca-host.exe, Quarantined, [63d6ecbf9aff80b62b396ce04fb530d0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E, Quarantined, [67d28c1f049540f6042d9fde6e9657a9], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\IELNKSRCH, Quarantined, [1d1c1f8ca8f1af87b18e871090741ce4], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\SYSTEMCERTIFICATES\ROOT\CERTIFICATES\26D9E607FFF0C58C7844B47FF8B6E079E5A2220E, Quarantined, [ec4d3279eaaf68ce4925068334d0659b], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\TRACING\CloudPrinter_RASAPI32, Quarantined, [87b225862574f640bf171682c044da26], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\TRACING\CloudPrinter_RASMANCS, Quarantined, [91a89c0ff9a0c670d7ff4751c44009f7], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\TRACING\Zonekix_RASAPI32, Quarantined, [5cdd25866138e05621ee84154db70df3], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\TRACING\Zonekix_RASMANCS, Quarantined, [25141b90297058dea7688019a262fd03], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SILENTPROCESSEXIT\Zonekix.exe, Quarantined, [1623d2d9564337ff89b48f0a986cb64a], 
PUP.Optional.RelevantKnowledge, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\APP PATHS\sonocontrol, Quarantined, [8eaba10ac2d7f83e8324771c58acb848], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{E1527582-8509-4011-B922-29E3FB548882}_is1, Quarantined, [58e17734c7d2d95daca7553e7a8a0ef2], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{2BAB3E9E-32BA-41CD-984B-AB00CD1C7545}, Quarantined, [ec4d2487dfba43f3104560c315ef9769], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}, Quarantined, [8aaf3c6f1d7c6acc7fcb0c03b64e5ea2], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\EVENTLOG\APPLICATION\Application Hosting, Quarantined, [97a258535c3d79bde3d75d3c59abdd23], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\ZONEKIX, Quarantined, [4eebd5d687121c1afbf5c0d923e1d42c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\Compete, Quarantined, [ec4d1497900981b50adf97e9b94b5ca4], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\Compete, Quarantined, [cc6d7932d5c48fa722e63fc19e6610f0], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\ConsumerInput, Quarantined, [c079b2f9d6c3f24466dbfa1531d3b64a], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\mtZonekix, Quarantined, [0831bcef07929e9812566b2dbd479769], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\Compete, Quarantined, [51e89615990043f36485631d16ee867a], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{IELNKSRCH}, Quarantined, [43f63972e3b66ec8f24c692e1de70af6], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\DNSUnlocker.ns, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{294BC5A4-7157-4131-AB81-1DEC393D0F0A}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{06306AA5-80A1-4260-A9A3-A8E10F6AA8B7}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{E98F6ADA-0655-45F4-9141-9F7A18C5B46B}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{06306AA5-80A1-4260-A9A3-A8E10F6AA8B7}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INTERFACE\{E98F6ADA-0655-45F4-9141-9F7A18C5B46B}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INTERFACE\{06306AA5-80A1-4260-A9A3-A8E10F6AA8B7}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INTERFACE\{E98F6ADA-0655-45F4-9141-9F7A18C5B46B}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{294BC5A4-7157-4131-AB81-1DEC393D0F0A}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\TYPELIB\{294BC5A4-7157-4131-AB81-1DEC393D0F0A}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\Setup Support for Consumer Input DH, Quarantined, [9d9ce7c47425a096d27f4ed570933ac6], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\IMAGE FILE EXECUTION OPTIONS\ZONEKIX.EXE, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\IMAGE FILE EXECUTION OPTIONS\ZONEKIX.EXE, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86],

Registry Values: 28
Adware.Agent.CLK, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN|osmsg, C:\ProgramData\WindowsMsg\osmsg.exe /AUTORUN, Quarantined, [e5545b508c0d62d4a73220ebc9390cf4]
Trojan.Downloader, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN|chromebrowser, "C:\WINDOWS\chromebrowser.exe", Quarantined, [c871604b871268ce6946deb89173619f]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E|ProductName, Consumer Input Update Helper, Quarantined, [43f6baf109903006ad8459249371f20e]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E|ProductName, Consumer Input Update Helper, Quarantined, [60d9e9c2f5a43ff74de4215c51b359a7]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}|AppPath, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer, Quarantined, [55e43477d9c047ef8dfc9baff0148977]
Adware.Agent.CLK, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{2997E8AA-3656-47EA-92FE-1B1B1BF9BD24}|Path, \osTip, Delete-on-Reboot, [aa8fb4f7d9c03afc75bcce57a65d58a8]
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.EncJob, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{A87FF900-3842-4088-9226-DF2C1219E9FC}|Path, \DNSWILLISTON, Delete-on-Reboot, [7abfbbf0b6e363d39b3e3a58b54f7888]
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.EncJob, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TASKS\{B169105F-11CE-43E2-A2F6-8DD475E6B750}|Path, \DNS Monitoring, Delete-on-Reboot, [84b5d7d413860e288334cfc347bd748c]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\INSTALLER\PRODUCTS\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E|ProductName, Consumer Input Update Helper, Quarantined, [67d28c1f049540f6042d9fde6e9657a9]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{7D87094D-49E1-4C72-8C9E-3D937A119BE5}|AppPath, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer, Quarantined, [1029dfcc4b4ed660ddac69e107fd8e72]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\ielnksrch|DisplayName, Search the web, Quarantined, [1d1c1f8ca8f1af87b18e871090741ce4]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\ielnksrch|URL, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [80b96447ecadff375e9a465313f19c64]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHURL|Default, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [5bde3675801983b37bbc0d1859aaad53]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{2BAB3E9E-32BA-41CD-984B-AB00CD1C7545}|Publisher, Linkury, Quarantined, [ec4d2487dfba43f3104560c315ef9769]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\UNINSTALL\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}|DisplayName, Consumer Input Update Helper, Quarantined, [8aaf3c6f1d7c6acc7fcb0c03b64e5ea2]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\CLOUDPRINTER|ImagePath, C:\ProgramData\\CloudPrinter\\CloudPrinter.exe shuz -f "C:\ProgramData\\CloudPrinter\\CloudPrinter.dat" -l -a, Quarantined, [4deca50644550b2b595548511be9ae52]
PUP.Optional.Smeazymo, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\NPLUS|ImagePath, "C:\Program Files\nplus\nplus.exe" /s iid=6178418 did=APSFInsTerra sid=6 ref=35470c6e-a812-aeaa-e74c-0491ea797901-PolicyMac id=37b5d1bf0f88981e4a09f1b66fffa241477542ca3bcd9eb856ab5bc7e60c4509, Quarantined, [7dbcdecd257486b03f8c76af13f05aa6]
Trojan.DNSChanger.DNSRst, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\INTERFACES\{d7f9f4be-0961-4a03-8205-657f1e904a82}|NameServer, 82.163.143.177,82.163.142.179, Quarantined, [00398f1cd9c092a447d2c9c028dc51af]
Trojan.DNSChanger.DNSRst, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\INTERFACES\{e88ea15a-b465-4893-b8ce-6f1d62c0e72a}|NameServer, 82.163.143.177,82.163.142.179, Quarantined, [cf6a1a91d8c158de4ccd761313f1d12f]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\ZONEKIX|ImagePath, C:\ProgramData\\Zonekix\\Zonekix.exe shuz -f "C:\ProgramData\\Zonekix\\Zonekix.dat" -l -a, Quarantined, [4eebd5d687121c1afbf5c0d923e1d42c]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\ENVIRONMENT|SNP, http://feed.helperbar.com?publisher...016&barcodeid=51130006&channelid=6&av=windows, Quarantined, [67d20f9c1f7a4ee81503831525dfb848]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\ENVIRONMENT|SNF, C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\snp.sc, Quarantined, [a693cddecdcc55e1d2453e5a2dd73bc5]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\COMPETE|Install_Dir, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer, Quarantined, [b0897c2fbfda86b0d433a9579a6a1ce4]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{ielnksrch}|DisplayName, Search the web, Quarantined, [43f63972e3b66ec8f24c692e1de70af6]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{ielnksrch}|URL, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [77c2dad161384de9b93d2772778d758b]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHURL|Default, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [b089a8030b8ef442c0372c6daa5ab14f]
PUM.Optional.LowRiskFileTypes, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\POLICIES\ASSOCIATIONS|LowRiskFileTypes, .avi;.bat;.com;.cmd;.exe;.htm;.html;.lnk;.mpg;.mpeg;.mov;.mp3;.msi;.m3u;.rar;.reg;.txt;.vbs;.wav;.zip;, Quarantined, [8bae02a9dbbe7db901914330db29dd23]
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\EXTENSIONS|[email protected], C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Firefox\ciff-3.2.0-12263.xpi, Quarantined, [bb7e1794b4e50b2be062e22d18eca35d]

Registry Data: 17
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\WINDOWS|AppInit_DLLs, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS32.dll C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\DripQuadron.dll, Good: (), Bad: (C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS32.dll),Replaced,[aa8f4863fc9d41f50ae46c5128d9d52b]
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\WINDOWS|AppInit_DLLs, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS64.dll C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Vaiawarm.dll, Good: (), Bad: (C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS64.dll),Replaced,[d2675b5030691a1cc72755689071e11f]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\WINDOWS|AppInit_DLLs, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS32.dll C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\DripQuadron.dll, Good: (), Bad: (C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\DripQuadron.dll),Replaced,[3009baf100996ccaa47f22f47e8419e7]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES|DefaultScope, {ielnksrch}, Good: ({0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}), Bad: ({ielnksrch}),Replaced,[d861e3c86435280ebf2a7bb133d2c040]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Search Page, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...K8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}),Replaced,[fc3daffcbadf3006c131ce5e06ff14ec]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Start Page, http://feed.helperbar.com/?p=mKO_Aw...UaOAFXD5oTfHAX_Vs7FAronuRYrMb2m61UgNpd8kSWkpY,, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://feed.helperbar.com/?p=mKO_Aw...HAX_Vs7FAronuRYrMb2m61UgNpd8kSWkpY,),Replaced,[66d35952d1c83501f101210b0ef7857b]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Search Bar, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...K8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}),Replaced,[ed4caefdfd9c75c117db61cbc5401ae6]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|SearchAssistant, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...K8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}),Replaced,[ea4fbbf0d7c293a38a68220af213e719]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCH|Default_Search_URL, http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...NpLSE5l_EaK8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://feed.sonic-search.com/?p=mKO...K8eic3beEn6DuV-C3s,&q={searchTerms}),Replaced,[b584f4b7247539fdb73c6cc07590b749]
PUP.Optional.Linkury, HKU\S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES|DefaultScope, {ielnksrch}, Good: ({0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}), Bad: ({ielnksrch}),Replaced,[073214972f6a62d4c424ed3ff312fb05]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{4a313d7c-ebb0-4313-8380-c637d4ea35b4}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[0a2f238876230432e9ac49e456afc23e]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{50b6c77b-e95e-11e5-b5ec-806e6f6e6963}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[2e0b2289aeeb082e7e176ac3db2a4bb5]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{8718928d-cbeb-45ea-a621-800a9249001d}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[bc7d67442c6d3600e2b3121b0ff6b947]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{8db75201-1f4e-4693-9da0-5f2283387cf9}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[a29799120f8a7db9a2f354d92bda06fa]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{C4F64FF5-7127-4031-9BB3-7C0F0A4706D5}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[43f65556afea6dc9b0e54fde9e67cd33]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{d115285f-7181-4bbf-8e3a-720114886624}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[d8611d8e0099ba7c9401929bb055d12f]
Trojan.DNSChanger, HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\TCPIP\PARAMETERS\Interfaces\{e19c75dc-e160-435f-bc6d-5458406e1e3c}|NameServer, 208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24, Good: (), Bad: (208.87.151.25,208.87.151.24),Replaced,[2c0dd2d949501a1ca4f153dad72e8a76]

Folders: 33
PUP.Optional.Smeazymo, C:\Program Files\nplus, Delete-on-Reboot, [60d9d2d97b1efb3bd41194fe30d4e11f], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi, Delete-on-Reboot, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Windows\Temp\Smartbar, Quarantined, [62d7a80381182d09a39a4255c14312ee], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\CloudPrinter, Delete-on-Reboot, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d], 
PUP.Optional.PrxySvrRST, C:\Program Files (x86)\SmartComp Safe Network, Quarantined, [c772604bbddcab8b7be5d42647bbcf31], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker, Delete-on-Reboot, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Consumer Input, Quarantined, [c574802b178242f4f56903fd758e4fb1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Consumer Input\CrashReports, Quarantined, [c574802b178242f4f56903fd758e4fb1], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input, Delete-on-Reboot, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\CrashReports, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Firefox, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\x64, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring, Delete-on-Reboot, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{1138A907-2253-45D6-99C1-843A0AC58730}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{1138A907-2253-45D6-99C1-843A0AC58730}\0.0.0.0, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{B3F80DB8-951F-4A2A-BE2F-ED6F4FF63B98}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{B3F80DB8-951F-4A2A-BE2F-ED6F4FF63B98}\0.0.0.0, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{C7B061F6-380E-4545-86E3-400E3156FD28}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{C7B061F6-380E-4545-86E3-400E3156FD28}\0.0.0.0, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Install, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Offline, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Offline\{AB784F11-8915-4BCE-90CF-BCC2008FFF35}, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat, Delete-on-Reboot, [9c9d29822475340273d9160ab44f19e7], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Setup Support for Consumer Input DH, Quarantined, [9d9ce7c47425a096d27f4ed570933ac6], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\ProgramData\c1930ebf-1195-1, Quarantined, [0a2f8b20aeebb5812bf7d64ec0436d93], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\ProgramData\c1930ebf-13f5-0, Quarantined, [28115b5095049b9b31f12df721e2e21e], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix, Delete-on-Reboot, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\ondemand, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Hot-Home, Quarantined, [ad8c8c1f1188a690be41fd5a24e1ca36],

Files: 144
Adware.Bundler, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\_ir_sf_temp_1\waits.exe, Quarantined, [1029793242571f178698b20d3fc25ea2], 
Adware.Agent.CLK, C:\ProgramData\WindowsMsg\osmsg.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [e5545b508c0d62d4a73220ebc9390cf4], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring\DCA-MONITORING.EXE, Delete-on-Reboot, [9b9e8427b9e03600682d77d67293e020], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\FLASHBEAT.EXE, Delete-on-Reboot, [5cdd4566f1a86bcbee006b52e918c040], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS32.dll, Delete-on-Reboot, [aa8f4863fc9d41f50ae46c5128d9d52b], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\DNSMONITORING.DLL, Delete-on-Reboot, [e059b9f2f1a86cca3172b6654db88a76], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\Program Files\nplus\nplus.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [a495f7b42c6d37ffd32bc92eda27e31d], 
Adware.CloudGuard, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\DNSWILLISTON.EXE, Delete-on-Reboot, [bc7d6e3d3d5cb482569016d7f60bc43c], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\JEGAS64.dll, Delete-on-Reboot, [d2675b5030691a1cc72755689071e11f], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\DRIPQUADRON.DLL, Quarantined, [3009baf100996ccaa47f22f47e8419e7], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATE.EXE, Quarantined, [94a59516b0e9a690dfadb89033ce0af6], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\x64\dca-bho.dll, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\dca-bho.dll, Quarantined, [40f924879702a591fa9b4409788d53ad], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\CPTURLPASSTHRU.DLL, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\x64\CPTURLPASSTHRU.DLL, Quarantined, [59e07437dbbe1c1a032cd705c0424eb2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\PSMACHINE.DLL, Quarantined, [af8a7c2f920785b11e9b4c98a55d7e82], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\NSISHelper.dll, Quarantined, [3cfd8d1e8514bd79ca244b722fd2b44c], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\uninstall.exe, Quarantined, [0a2f3675039696a0eee84562a8596c94], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Stocksoft.exe, Quarantined, [0b2e4b601980082e4e7495540af7eb15], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Pluslex.bin, Quarantined, [be7b06a53366d66050f96dabfc09629e], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Trueronlab.bin, Quarantined, [5bdeb6f5376272c4c45d51b74ab8f40c], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\CIuninstall.exe, Quarantined, [46f3a902297095a1e1b4e86509fc5ca4], 
Trojan.Agent, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\CodecFixDivx.exe, Quarantined, [7ebb1c8ff6a33204934a9e2430d46d93], 
PUP.Optional.Compete, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\compete.exe, Quarantined, [073228839affc96d0b8acc81cb3a817f], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\game.exe, Quarantined, [42f79912930680b6cae6f02f24dee11f], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\nsaD7B7.exe, Quarantined, [57e2ddce3b5e979fab0329da0df5728e], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.06d8c08fc106ec.exe, Quarantined, [55e4d3d8ddbcfc3aebb857c4b451d927], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.14d4db1e545b1.exe, Quarantined, [a792614a435641f5785e05a24bb6837d], 
Adware.ConvertAd, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.62b388c21064ac.exe, Quarantined, [2019eac1594016204c0765a3da28d42c], 
Adware.Agent, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.a382ab8ec2609.exe, Quarantined, [be7b2487a4f51b1b5fd96caccf330df3], 
Backdoor.Agent.WD, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.a4e87cf36e597.exe, Quarantined, [7ebb2685861390a6ceb3ba64b749946c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\13760281\ic-0.b561dc3118b77.exe, Quarantined, [e6531497acedcf67011368e4d33201ff], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\is-PLGPS.tmp\c10w.exe, Quarantined, [9c9d2f7c3465c17513bf8443f50cb749], 
Trojan.Agent.VBS, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\is-PLGPS.tmp\dh.exe, Quarantined, [30099714debb5adc9bead2cdcd3522de], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\nsy38B3.tmp\NSISHelper.dll, Quarantined, [cf6aa00b821713239b53dae3c33e9070], 
PUP.Optional.YesSearches, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ad8jvhd9.default-1455939673594\searchplugins\findit.xml, Quarantined, [ad8c9a1137626acc9a5c9a8d23e0da26], 
PUP.Optional.ClousdScout.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\DNS MONITORING, Quarantined, [70c9317adebb340265fa60cfae55e020], 
PUP.Optional.ClousdScout.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\DNSWILLISTON, Quarantined, [ff3a2c7f267339fd9cc362cda95a7f81], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CIMT_DAILY_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001, Quarantined, [0d2c7d2e099054e26ecc20efc242b749], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CIMT_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001, Quarantined, [1b1e5556e2b7b77ff744b05fe61e54ac], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\Tasks\CIMT_DAILY_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001.JOB, Quarantined, [3efb7b30bedb11251626b659e71db44c], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\Tasks\CIMT_S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537-1001.JOB, Quarantined, [41f8cae1435642f4a4990f00a16358a8], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\Tasks\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATETASKMACHINECORE.JOB, Quarantined, [0f2a4665673268ce94aa46c9cb39c63a], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\Tasks\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATETASKMACHINEUA.JOB, Quarantined, [62d70aa19405ee48b9858689c242be42], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATETASKMACHINECORE, Quarantined, [a495b5f6fe9bb3835687116bee16956b], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CONSUMERINPUTUPDATETASKMACHINEUA, Quarantined, [b88174372e6b45f1627b007ce123ed13], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize.Gen, C:\ProgramData\c1930ebf-1195-1\BIT670F.tmp, Quarantined, [df5ab1fa7e1ba5911f880988ad57ff01], 
PUP.Optional.Amonetize.Gen, C:\ProgramData\c1930ebf-13f5-0\BIT6720.tmp, Quarantined, [86b31695a1f8e84e1097c7caef15be42], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\APPLICATIONHOSTING.DAT, Quarantined, [73c66d3ed2c788ae014699f9da2af709], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\md.xml, Quarantined, [02373d6ef5a464d20a3ea8eaac585fa1], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\noah.dat, Quarantined, [dd5c1299861370c60148c1d1ee16d22e], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\UNINSTALL_TEMP.ICO, Quarantined, [3900119a7f1af93dc981f69c18ecb44c], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\lobby.dat, Quarantined, [a49577349900d26415c98d05bc48cc34], 
PUP.Optional.Smeazymo, C:\Program Files\nplus\NPLUS.EXE.CONFIG, Quarantined, [60d9d2d97b1efb3bd41194fe30d4e11f], 
PUP.Optional.Smeazymo, C:\Program Files\nplus\config.conf, Quarantined, [60d9d2d97b1efb3bd41194fe30d4e11f], 
Adware.Agent.CLK, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\osTip, Quarantined, [2a0f208bb3e60531831aeea6fd07cb35], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi\unins000.dat, Quarantined, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi\IDH.dll, Quarantined, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi\tiantianwifi.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
Adware.Agent.WFI, C:\Program Files (x86)\ttwifi\unins000.exe, Quarantined, [112827843a5f76c03d658410ba4a39c7], 
Trojan.Downloader, C:\Windows\CHROMEBROWSER.EXE, Quarantined, [c871604b871268ce6946deb89173619f], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury, C:\Windows\Temp\Smartbar\Donair.ico, Quarantined, [62d7a80381182d09a39a4255c14312ee], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\CloudPrinter\CLOUDPRINTER.DAT, Delete-on-Reboot, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\CloudPrinter\CloudPrinter.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\CloudPrinter\Config.xml, Quarantined, [b4853d6ea6f322144dbcdabeee16c33d], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Windows\SysWOW64\findit.xml, Quarantined, [86b3bbf032674aec749c5b3d9a6a28d8], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Zonekix.dat, Delete-on-Reboot, [4eebd5d687121c1afbf5c0d923e1d42c], 
PUP.Optional.PrxySvrRST, C:\Program Files (x86)\SmartComp Safe Network\msnworker.exe, Quarantined, [c772604bbddcab8b7be5d42647bbcf31], 
PUP.Optional.PrxySvrRST, C:\Program Files (x86)\SmartComp Safe Network\privoxy.exe, Quarantined, [c772604bbddcab8b7be5d42647bbcf31], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\config.ini, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\ConsoleApplication1.dll, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\DNSWILLISTON.cer, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\dnswilliston.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\Info.rtf, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\License.rtf, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\LogoBlack.ico, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\LogoGreen.ico, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\LogoYellow.ico, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\Microsoft.Win32.TaskScheduler.dll, Delete-on-Reboot, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\settings.ini, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\unins.exe, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\unins000.dat, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\unins000.exe, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.DNSUnlocker.BrwsrFlsh, C:\Program Files (x86)\DNS Unlocker\ZonaTools.XPlorerBar.dll, Quarantined, [c3769f0c91081026584d14e6ba481ee2], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\CIuninstall.ico, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Firefox\ciff-3.2.0-12263.xpi, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Firefox\uninstall.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Firefox\uninstall.ico, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\cookie-retriever.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\dca-host.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\dca.js, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\mozjs185-1.0.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\uninstall.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\uninstall.ico, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\uninstall.log, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\InternetExplorer\x64\cookie-retriever.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring\cookie-retriever.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring\uninstall.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Monitoring\uninstall.ico, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\ConsumerInputCrashHandler.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\ConsumerInputUpdate.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\ConsumerInputUpdateBroker.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\ConsumerInputUpdateHelper.msi, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\ConsumerInputUpdateOnDemand.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdate.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_de.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_en.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_es-419.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_es.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_fr.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_ja.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\goopdateres_zh-CN.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\1.3.25.309\psuser.dll, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{1138A907-2253-45D6-99C1-843A0AC58730}\0.0.0.0\ciie-3.2.0-12494.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{B3F80DB8-951F-4A2A-BE2F-ED6F4FF63B98}\0.0.0.0\cimt-3.2.1-1146.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input\Update\Download\{C7B061F6-380E-4545-86E3-400E3156FD28}\0.0.0.0\ciff-3.2.0-12263.exe, Quarantined, [8bae278475248caa76eba25e00037789], 
PUP.Optional.CouponMarvel, C:\ProgramData\FlashBeat\install.log, Quarantined, [9c9d29822475340273d9160ab44f19e7], 
PUP.Optional.ConsumerInput, C:\Program Files (x86)\Setup Support for Consumer Input DH\uninst, Quarantined, [9d9ce7c47425a096d27f4ed570933ac6], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Candax.exe, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Candax.exe.config, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\conf.config, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Config.xml, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Donin.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Konkcof.dat, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\md.xml, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Ransing.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\SilSaillex.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Stocksoft.exe.config, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Tipnix.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Trustity.dat, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\uninstall.dat, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Vaialam.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\ViaDubtrax.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\VolTamfind.bin, Quarantined, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Zonekix.d.dat, Delete-on-Reboot, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\ProgramData\Zonekix\Zonekix.exe, Delete-on-Reboot, [d4653972efaac472c6f155cf61a27a86], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Hot-Home\InstallationConfiguration.xml, Quarantined, [ad8c8c1f1188a690be41fd5a24e1ca36], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Hot-Home\uninstall.dat, Quarantined, [ad8c8c1f1188a690be41fd5a24e1ca36], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Hot-Home\uninstall.exe, Quarantined, [ad8c8c1f1188a690be41fd5a24e1ca36], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Hot-Home\uninstall.ico, Quarantined, [ad8c8c1f1188a690be41fd5a24e1ca36], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Config.xml, Quarantined, [ec4d822980192a0c46b0a2b543c2a45c], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\INSTALLATIONCONFIGURATION.XML, Quarantined, [db5e317ab3e652e4ea0d81d645c0a35d], 
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ad8jvhd9.default-1455939673594\prefs.js, Good: (), Bad: (user_pref("browser.newtab.url", "C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\ff.NT"), Replaced,[92a7f3b8a8f1f83eae942e2a42c3e818]
PUP.Optional.Linkury.ACMB1, C:\Users\Will\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ad8jvhd9.default-1455939673594\prefs.js, Good: (user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "https://www.malwarebytes.org/restorebrowser/), Bad: (user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "C:\ProgramData\Zonekixs\ff.HP), Replaced,[aa8f4a6143566bcbe2630e4c15f06799]

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Malwarebytes good as it is - is NOT an antivirus and you should always run MBAM with an antivirus
2. Is the AVIRA the actual active protection or are you using it only as the system scanner on demand
3. At the present time the 1000$ question is
What please was this for


> CrackTool.KMSPico, C:\Program Files\KMSpico\KMSELDI.exe


by that I mean - presuming you were - or are- what is cracked.


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

1. I run MBAM with Avira Antivirus.
2. Avira is the active protection and an on-demand scanner.
3. That was for Office 2016.

Which I have just removed.

--

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2016-04-19
Scan Time: 1:43 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.04.19.07
Rootkit Database: v2016.04.17.01
License: Premium
Malware Protection: Enabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Will

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 415614
Time Elapsed: 8 min, 11 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 1
CrackTool.KMSPico, C:\Program Files\KMSpico\KMSELDI.exe, Quarantined, [c8eb664ae3b64cea3a8dad62c042af51],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We do not assist in any manner whatsoever to solve problems either directly relating to the software that is pirated eg cracked
neither do we attempt to solve problems on a system where there is cracked software, even if the problem is not directly related to that software.
As to do so would in essence tend to support the use of the cracked software

*One of the rules of this site is*


> *Because we do not support pirated software, we may request that you provide validation to confirm that your copy of Windows or other software is not pirated. If you are unable or unwilling to provide this validation, your thread may be closed*


What I can say is that your scan shows that IMHO* - you are not exercising sufficient care when browsing*. AS lot of what your scan reveals has probably been acquired through the download of free software or indeed - the use of torrents - P2P - such is often accompanied by malware/spyware etc. In fact some such unwanted software is often included deliberately with P2P downloads.
OR someone else using the computer is being less than careful.

Even without the crack I found on the log, I could not offer further advice, as scans and cleans are needed which I do not have the permissions or the knowledge to run. The malwarebytes scan does not mean that the system is clean. Other scans are needed.

I have drawn your topic to the attention of a member of the Admin/Moderator Staff. who will make the decision as to where we go now.
Either we cannot proceed until the cracked software is uninstalled and a scan confirms that or as they decide.
Please be patient and await the decision which will be posted here.


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

I have removed the controversial software.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Was it used for the operating system as well?

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## VanTech (Oct 28, 2014)

No it was not.

<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>10.0.10586.0</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x4004F401</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult></LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>6MT6Y</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00331-20020-00000-AA596</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>10.0.10586.2.00010100.0.0.048</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 10 Pro</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Professional</EditionId>
<BuildLab>10586.th2_release_sec.160328-1908</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-07:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>49cd895b-53b2-4dc4-a5f7-b18aa019ad37</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_MAK channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>97c65bd6-a322-1c19-8dc6-c0f1b8a7bddb</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>03612-03312-002-000000-03-1033-10586.0000-0732016</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Volume:MAK</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid></ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>485242291836904539640156842649644805601515315617272283865586640</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-3594258217-63575029-3523824537</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>1033</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>4105</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>1033</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>System manufacturer</Manufacturer>
<Model>System Product Name</Model>
<InstallDate>20160313131016.000000-420</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps><?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><genuineAuthorization xmlns="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/SL/GenuineAuthorization/1.0"><version>1.0</version><genuineProperties origin="sppclient"><properties>OA3xOriginalProductId=;OA3xOriginalProductKey=;SessionId=LicensingDiag;TimeStampClient=2016-04-19T22:58:43Z</properties><signatures><signature name="clientLockboxKey" method="rsa-sha256">UCb3fe0sfRO792SmiN+dZrAi8eDSkK0yMiVxY/3UCfRrDqtX1bFo+SpOnkCA73w52em9I8/6MvCjZeB4cf3AT2/pWExWvrvKd/K955mbyr3V0OmJ5k7Ym3XKENhygLLE2aeliPCmHhOKFgrYNB8pnls51aj/IW6X/QZHrdEAvik=</signature></signatures></genuineProperties></genuineAuthorization></ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not using a KMS server but it is a volume MAK license which is similar and only for use by corporations and not by the end user so you are not entitled to use this license. Therefore, we cannot provide any assistance with this machine unless you reinstall with a valid license.


----------

